# Cleaning a brushless motor...



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know a quick tip on how to remove metal debris and dust that clings to the armature on a brushless motor? I can't get the stuff off of here!


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

novak's web site has a step by step on how to maintain brushless motors.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, it says:

_"Clean the rotor with the brush or compressed air also, paying special attention to the bearing and magnet surfaces. The rotor is highly magnetic so metal debris may be stuck to it."_

...but doesn't mention anywhere how to remove it.

Most of what I'm dealing with are small dust-like particles that probably have come off my pinion. Obviously there are no large pieces of metal or my motor would have been done with. I just can't seem to get all of this stuff off here. It bunches up and sticks. Can't seem to brush it off, pull it off with a small towel, etc. Seems like I would need a reverse polarity magnet or something. Probably wouldn't be good for the rotor, though.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

XXX-Steve said:


> Yeah, it says:
> 
> _"Clean the rotor with the brush or compressed air also, paying special attention to the bearing and magnet surfaces. The rotor is highly magnetic so metal debris may be stuck to it."_
> 
> ...


To get metal off of a magnetic surface you will need to use tape.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

That's the trick I was looking for! Haha, it's like these little tips they post in Car Action and you think after you read them, why didn't I think of that?

Thanks man...


----------

